# A friend was brutally Murdered! Please Read!



## USAFVET98 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey IAP,
     A good friend has recently been murdered in Baltimore. He was at a club and got into a little argument with a guy. After he left the club, he was followed to a friends house and they doused him in gasoline and set him on fire! The newspaper articles mention an arson murder to spare his 11 year old daughter the graphic details.

Here is a little information on Ellison who was actually a good friend of my girlfriends.

Ellison McCall was a 1998 graduate of Ocean Township High School. He was tragically murdered this past weekend in Baltimore, Md. He leaves behind a little girl named Marisa and her mother. The family is trying to raise money to send him home to be buried in NJ. Please if you can give anything, do so. A lot of people are hurting over El's death.


His little girl is only 11 and the family is not too well off so they are having a hard time raising money to get him home to be burried.

Normally I wouldnt ask but I just keep thinking of that little girl and her mother not having Ellison for Christmas.. 

If you can help with even a dollar, please do so, it will be greatly appreciated.

The account has been set up for donations as shown below, and please do not feel obligated, I just thought I would post..

Account info:
 Kelly Kaufmann (his daughter's mother). It is a Wachovia account #1010231423539.

Thanks IAP

Here is the link to the article: http://articles.baltimoresun.com/20...1_arson-northeast-baltimore-anthony-guglielmi


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this tragedy.  I hope that all of you can recover from this brutal occurrance.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm very sorry for you and your girlfriend's loss.  I hate hearing about things like this.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this terrible news. Thanks for the link.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow...it's unbelievable what some people will do! How sick and disturbed.  I am very sorry to hear this happened, not only to your friend but anyone at all ever.  I think burning to death would be the worst possible way to go.  I hope they find the people that did this and I can't say what I think should be done with them.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2010)

I will donate $100.00 either this afternoon aro tomorrow morning as soon as I can get to the bank.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of this. I had a friend who, took on a member of a national bike club in a bar when they called him out. He didn't make it but, took one with him. A dispute over territory. He too, left a 9 year old daughter behind. I'll see how much I can come up with.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 21, 2010)

I`m sorry to hear that news also, terrible!


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that I am praying for the situation and everyone involved


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Account closed!*

Thanks everyone for your support. Unfortunatel they had to close the account today due bank problems. Thanks again.


----------



## BwsJr1106 (Dec 2, 2016)

*?*

The person referred to in this post was my best friend, brother, and considered an uncle to my children.  I'm just curious and interested in other people's relationships with someone who meant so much to me.  I am only coming across this post now as it has taken me almost 6 years to come to terms with reality and through casual searches about my brother found this post.  If anyone else has a connection to Ell and reads this please feel free to reply or respond as support is always welcomed.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just wondering why this is surfacing here now as the crime occurred 6 years ago according to the link provided above.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mredburn (Dec 4, 2016)

If you read The post above yours, Bwsjr1106 is the murdered mans brother.  He just ran across this thread on the internet researching for what he can find related to his brother.  Notice its his first posting, he joined just to inquire if anyone knew his brother. 
USFVET98 has not been on since July of 2015.
Barry, if you need or want to contact Brian (USAFvet98)  click on him member name and it will take you to a page where you can PM or send him an email.


----------



## Fireengines (Dec 4, 2016)

Posted by mistake.  I can't figure out how to remove by post.


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry Mike, but it was his best friend, someone who he considered as a brother. Not that it makes much difference, but, I thought I would clarify it.
Len


----------

